# ebay



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Do any of you buy used taping tools on ebay?

I have my eye on a couple of items. Don't know if it would be worth the risk of getting a piece of junk.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've bought a bazooka, corner roller, 8" fatboy, angle heads and have been happy with all purchases. Wish I had the patience to wait until everything I wanted showed up on Ebay - would have saved even more cash.

D'S


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been looking for a while ..... All I ever see is buy it now stuff. Never any real deals.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Keep your eyes on craigslist. I just got an 8 inch box and extendable from a guy that was selling a whole set of brand new blueline for like 2k. He was out of phoenix if anyones interested.


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

There are deals to be had but buyer be ware,,,,,nothing beats customer service of a quality supplier and new tools. Alot of Ebay stuff has seen its better days. I just did purchase an apla tech cannon via Ebay for running angles realy cheap, pennies on the dollar. 

LS


----------



## Muds4you (Nov 13, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> Do any of you buy used taping tools on ebay?
> 
> I have my eye on a couple of items. Don't know if it would be worth the risk of getting a piece of junk.


I have a line on some brand new tools...Private me and I can send you pictures and serial #s....no they are not hot.


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

Be careful with buying tools on eBay. I have been burned, and try to stay away these days


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Muds4you said:


> I have a line on some brand new tools...Private me and I can send you pictures and serial #s....no they are not hot.



Thanx, but I don't really need any tools. Just looking for a bargain so I can feel like I've won the lotto.:thumbsup:


----------

